# Advice on Bait Casting Nets



## benbill (Sep 25, 2011)

I am seeking advice on what size mesh I should consider for a new bait casting net.  I am interested in catching small bait fish and shrimp.  Additionally, when in season, I would like to try my hand at catching shrimp for MY personal  consumption and not sure what the Georgia regulations are on mesh size.  I read that back in 2007 a new law was enacted for the use of 5/8" or larger mesh, but couldn't confirm if that was for commercial and/or recreational.  Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## ratherbefishin (Sep 25, 2011)

3/8" for bait,  5/8" for food shrimp


----------



## Rodsmith (Sep 25, 2011)

I just use a decent(inexpensive) 6or7 foot for bait with 3/8 mesh, you will eventually snag an oyster when casting for bait in the small creeks  where they are easiest to catch and you dont want an $80 net there.
The food net though is a bit different, you do want good quality there, I throw a 10 foot Calusa for food with the 5/8 mesh and it is legal now to tape your net for foodshrimping in deeper water. It is however, not legal to have a bait net and food net on board at the same time.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Rodsmith. Did not know about having both nets on board at same time.  You most likely just saved me some $$$$$ from DNR.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 25, 2011)

Rodsmith said:


> I just use a decent(inexpensive) 6or7 foot for bait with 3/8 mesh, you will eventually snag an oyster when casting for bait in the small creeks  where they are easiest to catch and you dont want an $80 net there.


----------



## benbill (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 27, 2011)

This is what it says in the Georgia Regulations at this Web Site.
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...regulations/georgia_fishing_regulations_1.pdf 

SEINING FOR SHRIMP
Gear and Areas: Seines equal to or smaller than 12 feet long, with a maximum depth of four feet, and a maximum stretch mesh of one (1) inch may be used throughout the
year and throughout Georgia's saltwaters.

Seines less than 100 feet long and with a minimum stretch mesh of 1¼ inch may be used on sand beaches of any barrier island in Georgia. Seines from 100 to 300 feet long and with a minimum mesh size of 2½ inches may be used only on the oceanfront sides of beaches. The use of seines over 12 feet long in any inlet or tidal slough is prohibited.
Seines over 300 feet long are also prohibited. It is unlawful to use any seine in saltwaters such that it blocks more than ½ of the entrance of any tidal river, creek, slough,
or inlet to the ocean.

Hours: During the open season, seines may be used at any time of day.

Harvest Limits: No one person taking shrimp solely by means of a seine, whether such person is acting alone or in a group of persons, may possess more than 24 quarts of
shrimp with heads on or 15 quarts of tails taken by such seine in any 24-hour period.

If any person or group of persons occupying the same boat is in possession of a cast net and a seine, such person or persons shall be subject to the limits imposed for shrimp
taken by cast net.

CAST NETTING FOR SHRIMP
It is unlawful for any person to sell or otherwise dispose of, for human consumption, any shrimp taken as bait.

Gear: Georgia law defines a cast net as a cone shaped net with a weighted circumference thrown and retrieved by hand without mechanical assistance.

 Two types of cast nets are further defined: a “Bait shrimp cast net” having a minimum bar mesh of 3/8 inch and a “Food shrimp cast net” having a minimum bar mesh of 5/8 inch. Bait shrimp cast nets cannot be used to take shrimp for personal consumption; however, food shrimp cast nets may be used to take bait. There are no restrictions on the length of a bait or food shrimp cast net. Bait and food
shrimp cast nets can be modified with the addition of duct tape or other materials to enhance performance.

FOOD SHRIMP
Hours and Areas: During the open season, cast netting for personal consumption may be conducted at any time of day in all the state's saltwaters.

Harvest Limits: No person taking shrimp for personal consumption with a cast net may possess more than 48 quarts of heads-on shrimp or 30 quarts of shrimp tails in any day. When one or more persons occupy the same
boat, there may be no more than 48 quarts of heads-on shrimp or 30 quarts of shrimp tails on board at any time. No vessel owner shall allow the vessel to be used to take more than the allowable catch limits in any day.

BAIT SHRIMP
Season, Hours and Areas: There is no closed season for cast netting for bait. Cast netting for bait may be conducted at any time of day in all of Georgia's saltwaters.

Harvest Limits: Recreational cast netters collecting bait shrimp are limited to two quarts per person at any time, provided that person may take a maximum of four quarts
of bait shrimp per day. When two or more persons occupy the same boat, there may be no more than four quarts of bait on board the boat at any time, and the persons occupying the boat may take no more than eight quarts of bait shrimp per day. Bait shrimp taken with a cast net may be live or dead.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 27, 2011)

Rodsmith said:


> It is however, not legal to have a bait net and food net on board at the same time.



Rodsmith, I can't find where it's not legal to have both types on board a boat at the same time, but if it is, please advise where I can find this regulation as since I keep both on my boat and don't want to run into any problems with a Game Warden.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 27, 2011)

Umm.. how do you tell bait shrimp from food shrimp, lol? When I lived on beach in FL, many times I cooked the live bait shrimp I had left, or even just straight up bought them live from the bait shop to eat, hard to get fresher...


----------



## Sharkfighter (Sep 27, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Umm.. how do you tell bait shrimp from food shrimp, lol? When I lived on beach in FL, many times I cooked the live bait shrimp I had left, or even just straight up bought them live from the bait shop to eat, hard to get fresher...



Reading the Regs I think it is the amount of Shrimp you have on the boat.  If more then 2 qts a person they will consider it for Consumption?  

I was going to actually ask the same question then i saw that the difference was the amount you could have.


----------



## Rodsmith (Sep 27, 2011)

I was graciously given this information by one of our good friends in the gray suit when leaving Jekyll one afternoon. He was telling me that it is only legal to harvest "food shrimp" with the 5/8" mesh net, and if I had both nets on board that he couldn't be sure which net was used for the harvest and that I should never have both nets on board at the same time, especially if I had been food casting. This reg was in the little reg book they put out every year, but we all know how that changes at the drop of a hat. I have one here somewhere and I will see if it still has it or not. Personally, I think if you don't have food shrimp on the boat, what difference does it make! I'll try and get back to y'all on this today sometime .


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

Get the biggest net you can throw comfortably from your desired location on your boat. Consider rails ect. and Find a net using real lead...not the bulky coated steel "green" junk.
cw


----------



## benbill (Sep 27, 2011)

TheReelMe...Thank you for the definitive answer to all my questions.  I tried searching online, but must have given up too soon.  Besides, I knew I had all you fishing veterans to steer me straight.


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 29, 2011)

seaweaver said:


> Get the biggest net you can throw comfortably from your desired location on your boat. Consider rails ect. and Find a net using real lead...not the bulky coated steel "green" junk.
> cw



I agree, even if you can't throw a perfect circle with a 12 /14 footer, it will not matter as long as you tape your net, it will open big before it hits bottom. Study the "shrimpers" method of cast netting. Just get it out there. Add another 20 feet to your hand line and follow the net in the current with your boat ( outboard or trolling ) to stay on top. Depending on current it may move 20 feet from your toss. Longer handline insures that the net hits bottom before the hand line pulls it tight.


----------



## benbill (Sep 29, 2011)

Geaux-fish...Thanks for chiming in with your tips on size, taping, and extra hand line length.  With everyone's sound advice I hope I can put a few shrimp in the boat this Fall.  

Paint me a picture if you would, and describe for me what I should look for in terms of tide, water depth, up a creek, on flats, etc...  Always looking to learn.  Thank you for your help.


----------

